# Xenia in refuge



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Just want to discuss and get your input on growing xenia in your refugium. I have been reading a lot lately about growing xenia in your refugium NOT as a means of xporting nutrients but just to move them from my display...any input will be appreciable in terms of your experience etc. thanks.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Since Xenia is generally a fast growing coral I am not sure why you would want to clog up your refugium with it 
Stick to macro algae IMO - better as a home for pods and critters and also better for nutrient export !


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Since Xenia is generally a fast growing coral I am not sure why you would want to clog up your refugium with it
> Stick to macro algae IMO - better as a home for pods and critters and also better for nutrient export !


You are right and I agree with you as well, however I have seen aquariums on Internet who do this and every now and then they take the access growth to their lfs but my intent is to see if can work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Most refugiums I've seen don't have enough light to sustain corals and I've put Xenia in my fuge just to get it out of my tank and it sustains life but never really grew out of control. 

Really there is no need to do this though


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am not going to do it as its not worth the risk. Thanks guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

no real value in a xenia fuge, but I doesn't hurt either. It must be run on its own....not part of an actual fuge, with macros and slow moving water etc. I used it for a year and made lots of money taking the overgrowth to BA Miss for credit....best part was I was exporting nutrients...win/win. Then the xenias crashed and I went back to a normal fuge.

here's what it looked like ..$10 CF flood lights, 5000K


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Patwa said:


> no real value in a xenia fuge, but I doesn't hurt either. It must be run on its own....not part of an actual fuge, with macros and slow moving water etc. I used it for a year and made lots of money taking the overgrowth to BA Miss for credit....best part was I was exporting nutrients...win/win. Then the xenias crashed and I went back to a normal fuge.
> 
> here's what it looked like ..$10 CF flood lights, 5000K


wow tht looks awesome...you said it must be run on its own did you used a second sump and plumbed it togather ? and when they crashed were there any adverse effects on your main display ?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> wow tht looks awesome...you said it must be run on its own did you used a second sump and plumbed it togather ? and when they crashed were there any adverse effects on your main display ?


I started this project out of curiosity. I wasn't able to find anyone who had done it, except for comments that it "could" be done or that they didn't see the "point" in setting one up. Pretty much like the responses in this thread, honestly.

Given the requirements needed to grow xenia, I knew immediately it meant I would not be able to run a 'traditional' fuge. And coz of my limited space, I knew I could not have both going at the same time. As such, I dismantled the fuge completely and filled the area with rock and a couple powerheads. I chose to use the Red Sea pulsing xenia as it was the most aggressive growing variety of xenia I knew of at that time (purple cespitularia would easily give it a run for its money today tho!)

re: xenia crash
Not sure what caused the crash, but it was a slow decline. I don't remember how the display fared, but there wasn't anything catastrophic that happened.

Would I set one up again? YES! can't say no to free money from Big Al's 

but i'd set one up to _supplement_ my current system...I would not dismantle my fuge.

z


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Patwa said:


> I started this project out of curiosity. I wasn't able to find anyone who had done it, except for comments that it "could" be done or that they didn't see the "point" in setting one up. Pretty much like the responses in this thread, honestly.
> 
> Given the requirements needed to grow xenia, I knew immediately it meant I would not be able to run a 'traditional' fuge. And coz of my limited space, I knew I could not have both going at the same time. As such, I dismantled the fuge completely and filled the area with rock and a couple powerheads. I chose to use the Red Sea pulsing xenia as it was the most aggressive growing variety of xenia I knew of at that time (purple cespitularia would easily give it a run for its money today tho!)
> 
> ...


You sound so much familiar with my thought process..this hobby is about experimenting, exploring, learning and sharing the knowledge so we all can enjoy and learn new things...moreover a system with pulsing xenia in itself looks awesome...I have similar space issue as yours and with a sump Aqueon Proflex there isn't much room in my refuge and hence I am inclined to have a small addition to the existing system...lets see where it takes me..LOL..


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I've read in the past of people setting up xenia fugues. I'm not sure of the nutrient export they provide, but they do well in dirty water.

Patwa seem to have all the info your after.

-dan


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes he did provided some insight and his experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

